# [SOLVED] Counter-Strike 1.6 Crash



## bobafro

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...6-looping-sound-crash-288810.html#post2249183

i have the exact same problem..... anyone find a solution?


----------



## Cdx

*Re: another counter strike 1.6 looping sound crash*

Hello Izqtiancai,

Welcome to TSF.

I've read up on this problem and it seems that Antiviruses can sometimes interfere with your games. However if you disabled McAfee, i dont see this as the problem.

In further case, another major cause can be running out of Page Pool Memory. This is a special type of memory used for Direct3D Applications. Running out of Page Pool Memory will result in game crashing as you describe.

I recommend following these steps to check your Page Pool Memory from this link, which is from Steams forums.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5034-EIPV-6426

Let me know the results,
Thank you.


----------



## bobafro

*Re: another counter strike 1.6 looping sound crash*

Bam! found the solution. 1.6 is clashing with another application running in the background. i don't have it in front of me right now but if you enter your task manager and look at processes. The process you need to end is "fingerprint application"

The script that runs in the background for the Dell XPS fingerprint scanner is the culprit... now working perfectly


----------



## Cdx

*Re: another counter strike 1.6 looping sound crash*

Awesome, I'm glad its all fixed and ready to play.

CS 1.6 is a great game.

Could you please scroll to the top of this page, Click "Thread Tools", then click "Mark this Thread Problem Solved"

Thank you.


----------



## bobafro

*Re: another counter strike 1.6 looping sound crash*



Cdx said:


> Awesome, I'm glad its all fixed and ready to play.
> 
> CS 1.6 is a great game.
> 
> Could you please scroll to the top of this page, Click "Thread Tools", then click "Mark this Thread Problem Solved"
> 
> Thank you.


cool. did that. apologies, first time using the forum.... hopefully i can be of use to someone in the future


----------



## Cdx

I'm happy that your problem has been fixed.
Stick around and I'm sure you can help others in need.

Thank you.


----------

